# West Coast breeders for SD Prospects?



## birdnerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new here, having been directed from another forum for help finding breeders for a mobility SD prospect. I was recently diagnosed with an untreatable muscle disorder, and I am starting to look down the road at getting a service dog in a few years. The dog would be working in harness occasionally but mostly working next to my power chair and helping me get in and out of it.

I have spent many hours looking at various programs in my area and I think that owner-training would suit me better for a variety of reasons. I will have plenty of support with raising and training, including a really good local trainer who is helping me learn how to train complex tasks. I am aware that there is a good chance that the dog will "wash out" for mental or physical reasons and I will have to start over with a new pup, which is why I looked into program options first before deciding to do it myself.

This leaves the question of a dog. I am married less to a breed than to the right dog for what I need, but I think a GSD would be a better fit than most Labs and Goldens. That said, I worry about the suitability and long-term soundness of some of the more sloped/angulated lines of GSD's when it comes to harness work, so I would prefer lines with more of a square build. 

Air travel is very physically difficult for me, so I'm hoping to stick to breeders west of the Rockies if possible. 

Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## birdnerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Regarding location, I am in northern CA and have family in western WA but I figure that the right dog is worth traveling for.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Where in Nor Cal?


----------



## birdnerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Greater Sacramento area.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is my SD. I got her from Harvey Allen in Orange County. She is my mobility assistance dog. His website is rudek9.com. PM me for more.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

A couple of ideas...

I know Vallejo is a bit of a drive, but Lisa Maze is a really great trainer and has trained service dogs before and is well versed in German Shepherds. She might be a good resource for you. I know she even did a board and train for foundation work for a service dog. I drove 3 hours to train with her!

As for dogs, maybe give Christina Clay at vom Donau Ries a call. They are in San Jose area. They aren't one of the more well known kennels that get recommended here a lot, but I see two of her dogs on a regular basis. They are really nice - they are in an active pet home. I have met a third. They are working lines. But, you might try seeing what she has to say.


----------



## birdnerd (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

